# Kirándulóhelyek óvodásoknak



## susie76 (2011 Május 22)

Gondoltam itt összegyűjthetjük azokat a bevált kirándulóhelyeket, ahova az ovisokat elvihetjük.
Én elsőként ajánlanám* Fejér megyében a Pákozd-Sukorói arborétumot*. Lehet túrázni , hajózni, növényeket megismerni és még egy szuper játszótér is van az arborétum területén.
Szóval várom a javaslatokat, helymegjelöléssel.


----------



## bakágica (2011 Május 28)

Abonyi vadaspark kipróbált gyerekcentrikus, mindig kellemes élményt tartogat.


----------



## Tähti (2011 Június 30)

Veresegyháza Medvepark. Vannak macik (többféle), farkasok és gólyák is. Ugrálóvár és étterem is van. Akár babakocsival is körbejárható.


----------



## Agavé (2011 Július 3)

Nagycsoportosoknak nagyon tudom ajánlani az Agostyánban lévő öko falut. Még nekünk felnőtteknek is igen tanulságos.
Ide be kell jeletkezni, ha valakit érdekel, küldöm a telefonszámot is.


----------



## tünde36 (2011 Július 5)

Napkor erdei iskola.erdőben séta növények megismerése,háziállatok,kenyérsütés,ebéd,játszótér.szuper.csak ajánlani tudom.


----------



## Pompor Mariann (2011 Július 8)

*Abony - MagánZoo*

Az Abonyi állatkertben mi is voltunk, kivállóan alkalmas egy egésznapos kirándulásra. A gyerekek és mi is nagyon élveztük.


----------



## pricicic (2011 Július 12)

Nagyszerű volt a piliscsévi "játszó-tanya"- kisvonatozás,akadálypálya,állatsimogató,Titkokszoba(természeti jelenségek egyszerű magyarázata kisérletekkel),agyagozás( kiégetik a kész munkákat),kürtöskalács sütés,lehet ebédet kérni. Egész napos program is lehet! Be kell jelentkezni.


----------



## Katica06 (2011 Július 25)

Még nem jártunk ott, de tervben van - jó időben jó móka lehet a Mezítlábas park Tabajdon.


----------



## Adika7676 (2011 Július 27)

*Veresegyházi medvepark*

Sziasztok
Én a Veresegyházi medveparkot ajánlom mindenkinek.
Van játszótér és fakanállal lehet etetni a macikat mézzel.
Üdv mindenkinek
Adika7676


----------



## editpp (2011 Július 28)

*Nőtincs Seholsziget*

Tavaly Nőtincsen, a Seholszigeten voltunk. Van játszótér, állatokat lehet nézegetni, simogatni. Ebédelni is lehet, meg kézműveskedni (természetes anyagokból cicát készítettünk). Kisvonattal körbevisznek a környéken, szóval jó program ovisoknak.


----------



## V.Ági (2011 Július 30)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0cm; mso-para-margin-right:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0cm; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> Sziasztok, én a KEREKERDŐ KALANDPARKot ajánlom Kerekegyházán: 
1 gyakorló pálya, 2 kötélpálya a gyerekeknek (a felnőtteknek részére több is van), labirintus (kötélből, deszkából), állatsimogató, íjászpálya, tanösvény, ugráló asztal, van egy fedett rész, ahol étkezni is lehet, vagy esetleg az eső elől ide menekülni. 
Nagyon szuper hely.


----------



## V.Ági (2011 Július 30)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0cm; mso-para-margin-right:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0cm; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]--> Már évek óta járunk Budapestre a csoportommal, a CSODÁK PALOTÁJÁBA. Itt fizikai törvényszerűségeken alapuló játékokon játszhatnak a gyerekek, nagyon érdekes. Lehet kérni előadást is bármilyen témában adott korosztálynak (óvodásoknak is), ez is nagyon szuper, mert a gyerekeket is bevonják a kísérletekbe. A hely egy egész napos osztálykirándulásra is kiváló, bár már volt olyan is, hogy kiegészítettük a HAJÓGYÁRI SZIGETI CSÚSZDAPARKKAL. Itt nincs belépő, mégis más, mint egy átlagos játszótér. Óriási, hosszú, kanyargós csúszdák, nagyon élvezték a gyerekek.


----------



## pampto (2011 Július 31)

Nyíregyházi vadaspark. Már kétszer sikerült elmennünk oda is és szuper a hely. Fóka show lelátóval, zöld piramis szépen megcsinálva és rengeteg állat, még több hellyel nincs zsúfoltság érzete az embernek és talán az állatoknak se 

A budapesti állatkerttel vetekszik, bár oda bérletünk van


----------



## Gudisz (2011 Augusztus 6)

*botanikus kert*



pampto írta:


> Nyíregyházi vadaspark. Már kétszer sikerült elmennünk oda is és szuper a hely. Fóka show lelátóval, zöld piramis szépen megcsinálva és rengeteg állat, még több hellyel nincs zsúfoltság érzete az embernek és talán az állatoknak se
> 
> A budapesti állatkerttel vetekszik, bár oda bérletünk van


Szia!
Ha erre jártok, látogassátok meg Nyíregyen a botanikus kertet, nagyon jól éreztük magunkat a gyerekekkel. Nagyon olcsó a belépő, játszótér, tó, hatalmas sziklakert, labirintus(ezt nagyon élvezték) és persze gyönyörű növények üdv:Gudisz


----------



## vkriszta75 (2011 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok!

Én Kaposvár mellett, Patcán a Katica tanyát ajánlanám, de nem csak ovisoknak.
Szuper jó egész napos időtöltés. Van rengeteg állat, kézműveskedés (bár ez inkább hétvégén, de előre megbeszélt csoportoknak máskor is), gokart pálya, játszó, illetve kb. egy hónap múlva elkészül egy újabb benti játszó.
Szóval mindenkinek jó szórakozást!


----------



## boiler (2011 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok!

Csak most találtam erre a topicra. Örülök neki.  Köszönjük a tippeket!
Hasonló ötletek után keresve a neten bukkantam erre az oldalra:
http://kirandulababa.turistautak.hu/

A bemutatkozás szerint "Ez a honlap azoknak készült, akik kisbabával, babakocsival szeretnének kirándulni, akár városon belül, akár erdei utakon".
A Túrák menüpont alatt azonban táláhatunk olyan - kicsit hosszabb - útvonalakat is, ami a kis turistáknak is ideális lehet.

Ezúton köszönöm az oldal létrehozójának a munkáját!

Üdv, és kellemes kirándulgatást mindenkinek!


----------



## kbogi (2011 Szeptember 14)

Mosoly-völgy 
Kaposvár és Dombóvár között, Nagyberki mellett.
Szuper hely gyermeknek, akár az egész családnak, tó mellett a temészetben. Sok kézműves programmal, szakképzett pedagógusokkal.


----------



## kerekt (2011 Szeptember 17)

ha kozel laktok az osztrak hatarhoz ajanlom a Meseparkot http://www.familypark.at/ , a lanyom imadja!


----------



## Katka 46 (2011 Szeptember 17)

pampto írta:


> Nyíregyházi vadaspark. Már kétszer sikerült elmennünk oda is és szuper a hely. Fóka show lelátóval, zöld piramis szépen megcsinálva és rengeteg állat, még több hellyel nincs zsúfoltság érzete az embernek és talán az állatoknak se
> 
> A budapesti állatkerttel vetekszik, bár oda bérletünk van



A Nyíregyházit én is csak ajánlani tudom. Rengeteg állattal megismerkedhetnek a gyerekek. Igen színvonalas körülmények között tartják az állatokat és a látogatók sok egyéb szolgáltatást is igénybe vehetnek. Egész napos programot jelent oda egy kirándulás.


----------



## Katka 46 (2011 Szeptember 17)

Mi Harsányban voltunk a gyerekekkel. Mindenki (egyenként!!!) vezethetett igazi traktort, lovaskocsit. Horgásztunk, csónakáztunk, lovagoltunk. A szabadban ebédeltünk frissen főzött gulyást. Nagyon jól megszervezték az ottaniak a csoportunk kirándulását, most is odakészülünk.


----------



## BáJu (2011 Szeptember 22)

*Sziasztok!
*

*Szentendrei Szabadtéri Múzeum (Skanzen), Szentendre*


----------



## Woodoo77 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Budakeszi vadaspark, nagyon jó, itt voltak kirándulni a lányomék tavaly (1. osztály) napokig arról beszélt.


----------



## danaja (2011 Szeptember 26)

Szépjuhászné völgye


----------



## danaja (2011 Szeptember 26)

kicsit messze van, Bp-től, de ajánlom a Katica tanyát
így keressetek rá a neten. Remek! Évek óta jár az ovi ide táborozni


----------



## laurapanna (2011 Október 4)

*szia*

Szia! Harsányban hol pontosan? Jó ötlet tetszene...)
köszi szia


----------



## Helgus76 (2011 Október 8)

1


----------



## Helgus76 (2011 Október 8)

Szombathelyi kalandpark


----------



## Arco (2011 Október 20)

NAPKÖZIS ALKOTÓTÁBOR

4-12 éves gyerekek számára,

2011. november 2-5

Naponta 9-17 óráig (reggel 8-tól gyerekfelügyelet)

Máriahalom vendégház

Programok:
Kenyérsütés
Selyemfestés
Kirándulás, gyűjtögetés
Kézművesség
Indián maszk készítés
Fafestés, kőfestés
Nemezelés
Falevél mandala
Táncház

A csoportot minimum 10, maximum 20 fő jelentkezése esetén indítjuk

Ár: 9000ft/fő, étkezéssel (tízórai, ebéd, uzsonna)
(vagy naponta 2500ft/fő)

Jelentkezés: 06 30*571 5561
[email protected]


----------



## vaczila (2011 November 1)

Baranya megyében ajánlom a Rácz tanyát. (Pécstől kb 20 km) Itt istállókban és szabadon legelve lehet megnézni lovakat, teheneket, de vannak birkák és szamarak is. Van pónilovaglási lehetőség, van játszótér és egy szép park ahol eltölthetik az gyerekek az időt. Gyönyörű környezet, gyönyörű kilátás. Étterem is van ha igény van rá.


----------



## Angelina01 (2011 November 1)

Győr ETO park. Itt Kalandpark és játszóház is van, rossz idő esetén szuper gyerekprogram. Ha jó az idő szuper a győri strand.


----------



## Ocsonyi (2011 November 8)

Sziasztok!

Mi Martonvásárra mindig szívesen megyünk. Az arborétumban van hely akár az egész óvodával kirándulni, hatalmas füves rész, ahol kül. játékokat, versenyeket lehet szervezni és az Óvodamúzeumot is meg lehet nézni. A szigeten az ösvényen haladva a gyerekeknek hajtogatott repülőket, madarakat rejtettünk el, így egy kis izgalmas kutatásban is lehetett részük. 

Pákozd-Sukoró is kiváló hely egy ilyen kirándulásra.


----------



## Anita2840 (2011 November 19)

Az Agostyáni Ökofalut én is ajánlom, de nagy túra még a nagycsoportosoknak is! Köszi


----------



## Hanna179 (2012 Január 14)

A gyerekek nagyon szeretik az állatos helyeket.
Ha van rá lehetőség szerintem egy lovardába vagy egy vadaspark szuper kiránduló lehetőség


----------



## eivett32 (2012 Január 15)

Nőtincsen voltak a fiamék és nagyon tetszett neki


----------



## Kata0519 (2012 Január 23)

Nyáron lesz 2,5 éves a kislányom. Őt már érdekelné a seholsziget? Nekem nagyon tetszik!!


----------



## Kata0519 (2012 Január 23)

De jó, h megírtad ezt a linket! Nagyon szuper kiránduló helyeket olvastam, de engem jelent pill-ban még a babás kategória érdekel!  Köszönöm!


----------



## dma1 (2012 Január 25)

Sziasztok!

Zalakomáromban van egy nagyon szép Bivalyrezervátum. Rengeteget lehet sétálni, játszótér és pihenőhely is van. Nagyon szép környezet, több különböző állat a bivalyokon kívül. És még állat simogató is van


----------



## Ildikü (2012 Január 27)

Sziasztok!

Csak megerősíteni tudom dma1 ajánlatát, valóban nagyon jó hely Zalakomáromban a rezervátum. Gyerekekkel egy fél napot is el lehet itt tölteni, sétálni, figyelni az állatokat, játszani.


----------



## Ildikü (2012 Január 27)

Kata0519-nek: A Seholszigeten el lehet sétálgatni, nézelődni, kreatívkodni, de úgy gondolom, a lányodat később vidd oda. Úgy tudom, az összes kikapcsolódási lehetőség csak csoportoknak látogatható.


----------



## dma1 (2012 Január 28)

A Nádasladányi kastélyt nagycsoportos ovisoknak ajánlanám inkább. A parkja nagyon szép, hatalmas, rengeteget lehet sétálni. Maga a kastély pedig igazi különleges élmény a gyerekeknek. Az én lányomnak nagyon tetszett, hogy végre láthatja, hol és hogyan éltek régen a hercegkisasszonyok


----------



## zsukerika (2012 Február 13)

Szerintem a Budai hegységben lévő Gyermekvasút is élvezetes lehet a gyerekeknek!


----------



## Pamutnanna (2012 Február 18)

*Bukkosd*

Sziasztok, jó szívvel ajánlom a bukkosdi Okoparkot, nagy élmény ovis korú gyerekeknek.

Ha valaki Pécsett jár, és egy jó játszóterezesre vágyik, a Mecsek áruház mellett nagyszerű játszótér varja a kisebb és nagyobb gyerekeket is, bekerített terület, közepén kis cukraszdaval, igazán jól el lehet tölteni itt egy fel napot.
Illetve a pécsi Zsolnay gyár területe csodásan megújult, több játszótér kapott itt helyet, és ide költözött a Bobita Bábszínház is. A nagy területen jókat lehet sétálni, és az épületek csodaszépek.


----------



## Pamutnanna (2012 Február 18)

Láttam, hogy az abonyi vadaspark volt mar, de nem olvastam végig az egész topikot, így nem láttam, hogy a Vasuttorteneti Park (Budapest) sorra került-e. Szerintem jó élmény nemcsak kicsiknek, hanem akar apukaknak és nagypapaknak is, a Mikulasexpessz pedig igazán csodás élmény a gyerekeknek.


----------



## android132 (2012 Február 23)

Szentendrén a közlekedési múzeum is óriási lehetőség. Buszok, villamosok és egyéb járművek vannak kiállítva. Ezek közül sokra fel lehet menni. A gyerekek imádják


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 26)

*Veszprém megye*

Óvodásokkal kipróbált hely. Mi már sokszor voltunk ott az ovinkkal. Kicsik is és a nagyok is nagyon élvezték.

Veszprém ZOO 

Sok állat van, és benti játszótér , kint is remek csúszdák és hinták, mászók találhatók.
Ajánlani tudom mindenkinek.

Köszönöm én is a megalkotónak, e remek ötletét.

Egy kérésem lenne! Jó volna ha az ajánlásnál mindenki a megye nevével kezdené.


----------



## g_kinga (2012 Március 4)

Vére itt a jó idő. Köszi a sok jó ötletet.


----------



## Icus40 (2012 Március 4)

Sziasztok
Remek hely a Börzsönyben, Szokolyán a Kacár tanya. A Királyrét-Kismaros között közlekedő kisvasúttal lehet megközelíteni. Népi kismesterségek, állatgondozás, kenyérsütés, népi játékok, lovaskocsizás, szamaragolás stb. Csoportokat is fogadnak, Családi hétévét is tartanak. Ha Kismaroson táborozunk az ovisokkal, mindig eltöltünk itt egy napot, szuper.


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

Erdélyben is nagyon szép állatkertet újítottak egész pontosan Marosvásárhelyen, vannak pónik, púpos tevék, elefántok és sok-sok érdekesség


----------



## HV1 (2012 Március 15)

*Kirándulás a Mag Tanyára*

Olajhegy, Somogy megyében, Bárdudvarnokhoz tartozik, Kaposvártól 15 km-re délnyugatra található. A falusi turizmust kedvelőknek ajánljuk csendes nyugodt környezetét.<O></O>
Gyerekes családoknak ideális pihenőhely.<O></O>
A gyerekek a friss levegőn felszabadultan szaladgálhatnak, játszhatnak. Hinta, homokozó és nyáron pancsoló medence is rendelkezésükre áll.


----------



## homokszem (2012 Március 18)

Tabajdi mezítlábas park


----------



## homokszem (2012 Március 18)

Ócsai Madárvárta Budapesttől 30km-re


----------



## homokszem (2012 Március 21)

Piliscsévi játszópark


----------



## pampi123 (2012 Március 24)




----------



## akácvirág (2012 Március 26)

*kirándulóhelyek*

Sziasztok,

Nagyon jól hasznosítható

köszi


----------



## GadMar (2012 Március 26)

A Normafához szokták felvinni az óvodásokat kisebb sétára és játszásra.
Jó még a Budakeszi Vadas park.

A Fővárosi Állatkertet óvodásoknak nem ajánlom, még az iskolásokra is nagyon oda kell figyelni ott.


----------



## Geest (2012 Március 29)

Nekünk a Főv. Állatkert az egyik legjobban bevált hely, babakoruktól járunk, a játszótérnek csak egy kijárata van, el lehet őket engedni. 

Az óbudai szigeti játszótér egész napos élmény. A veresegyházi Medveotthon is nagyon jó program.


----------



## Geest (2012 Március 29)

Nekünk a Főv. Állatkert az egyik legjobban bevált hely, babakoruktól járunk, a játszótérnek csak egy kijárata van, el lehet őket engedni. 

Az óbudai szigeti játszótér egész napos élmény. A veresegyházi Medveotthon is nagyon jó program.


----------



## molnika68 (2012 Április 3)

Szintén ajánlani tudom az alábbi helyet. Kisebb és nagyobb gyermekeknek, ill. felnőtteknek is szuper hely.

VAS MEGYE: Szombathely - Kalandváros 
http://galeria.alon.hu/thumbnails.php?album=421


----------



## molnika68 (2012 Április 3)

Rossz idő esetén, Budapesten a Planetárium.

http://www.planetarium.hu/musorrend.htm


----------



## molnika68 (2012 Április 3)

Szintén nagyon jó hely: Budapest, XI. ker. KÖLYÖKÖBÖL 
http://www.kolyokobol.hu/index.php?p=3
Nagyon szépen és igényesen, a gyerekek igényeinek megfelelően van kialakítva.
Érdemes tavasszal, még a nagy meleg előtt kilátogatni.


----------



## bakágica (2012 Április 7)

*Ócsai Madárvárta*

A madarakon kívűl van-e óvodásoknak megfelelő komfort- wc, kémosási lehetőség, játéklehetőség?




homokszem írta:


> Ócsai Madárvárta Budapesttől 30km-re


----------



## beckzs (2012 Április 23)

Mindenkinek ajánlom a Patcai Katica Tanyát:
http://www.katicatanya.hu/
Családoknak,oviscsoportoknak is ideális,egész napos program.


----------



## belluka (2012 Május 14)

Túrkevén a Nimfea természetvédelmi tanösvénye mellett szuper játszóház Bejelentkezés után programot ajánlanak


----------



## GadMar (2012 Május 14)

Visegrád előtt Mogyoróhegyen 2 rét, 2 játszótér, kiránduló ösvénnyel, kis állatkert


----------



## Icus40 (2012 Május 15)

Inkább iskolás csoportoknak, vagy családoknak:

A bikali Élménybirtok Magyarország első tematikus élményparkja.
Egyedülálló módon idézi fel és kelti életre a középkori Magyarországot: mesterek, színészek, harcedzett lovasok és íjászok, gyakorlott madarászok közreműködésével. A reggeltől estig tartó időutazás során kortól és nemtől függetlenül, gyermek és felnőtt egyaránt megtalálja a számára legizgalmasabb elfoglaltságot, időtöltést.
*A 7,5 hektáron elterülő birtok területileg 5 nagy egységre tagolódik: *


a Középkori Falu,
az Óváros,
a Főtér,
a Reneszánsz Palota
és a Lovagi Küzdőtér.
A közel 35 építményben műhelyek, boltok, vendéglátó egységek és képzésre, foglalkozások megtartására alkalmas helységek kerültek kialakításra.


----------



## deutschi (2012 Május 15)

Sziasztok!
Nyíregyháza Állatparkja fantasztikus!


----------



## peto.istvan (2012 Június 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## peto.istvan (2012 Június 1)

Mi újság?


----------



## peto.istvan (2012 Június 1)

Merre felé szoktatok kirándulásokat szervezni?


----------



## Andrea* (2012 Június 21)

Ajánlani szeretném Kétbodony Erdei iskolát!!!
Kicsiknek, nagyoknak! 
Én 3. osztályosokkal töltöttem el 5 csodálatos napot. 
Nagyon jól szervezett! Gazdag programválaszték. Állatkert, lovaskocsikázás, fürdési lehetőség,bográcsparti, túrák, kalandok...
Visszatérő ovis csoportokkal is találkoztunk. 
A házigazdák mindenben a segítségetekre lesznek.


----------



## Tonya43 (2012 Augusztus 22)

Sziasztok!

A piliscsévi játszóparkot én is nagyon ajánlom.Mi kürtöskalácsot sütöttünk a gyerekekkel!Érdemes kipróbálni!


----------



## Tonya43 (2012 Augusztus 22)

Ha a Bakonyban jártok érdemes ellátogatni a Sobri Jóska Kalandparkba,felnőtteknek, gyerekeknek egyaránt jó szórakozás és kikapcsolódás!


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 28)

minden gyermek számára élvezetes a csodák palotája! nem csak a gyerekek, még a felnőttek figyelmét is leköti!


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Szeged mellett a Sári tanya. Lovaglási lehetőséggel, bográcsozással, állatokkal, óriási játszótérrel.


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Szeged, Vadaspark. Foglalkozást is tartanak a gyerekeknek kérésre.


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Bakony, Pálháza Óriási túrázási, természetben játszási lehetőség.


----------



## sznandi (2012 Szeptember 17)

Ópusztaszer, Szentendre skanzen. Veresegyház Medvepark


----------



## tnemelinda (2012 Szeptember 24)

Bikal mindenkinek ajánlom, jó szervezés, tisztaság jó modor.


----------



## paradox2 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok. Én a Veresegyházi medveparkot ajánlom.


----------



## nikiikeh (2012 November 8)

Állat kert és a Játszóház nagyon élmény teli tud lenni


----------



## Icakat (2012 November 23)

Seholsziget nagyon jó szórakozás az egész családnak. Egésznapos programok, nyári tábor stb.
Nőtincsen található Vác körzetében.


----------



## pedera (2013 Január 15)

Nem régen hallottam a budapesti Mesemúzeumról, érdemes ellátogatni!


----------



## nagybogi (2013 Február 2)

A budakeszi vadaspark is megér egy kirándulást.


----------



## Sipánka (2013 Február 4)

Mini city


----------



## zsistvan (2013 Február 28)

Somogy megyében tudnám ajánlani a Katica tanyát. Állatok, játszóház. Nagyon Jó!


----------



## czanitka3 (2013 Április 21)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Seholsziget Éménypark Nőtincs Nógrád megyében - kicsiknek nagyoknak is szuper / 45km Bp-től/

*[/FONT]


----------



## H1szti (2013 Április 24)

A szabolcsiaknak ajánlani tudom a Petneházán található Szigeti Tanyát. Rugalmasak, kedvesek, kedves programokkal készülnek. Van egy kis vadaspark néhány állattal, lehet póni lovagolni, stráfos szekérrel viszik körbe a csoportot a tanyán, meg lehet tekinteni a háztáji állatok tartását, vannak kis faházak, tehát több éjszakás programot is nyújtanak, lehet csónakázni és van egy szép terük, ahol játszhatnak a gyermekek.


----------



## juv (2013 Május 26)

szuper hely


----------



## szombathk (2013 Június 26)

Icakat írta:


> Seholsziget nagyon jó szórakozás az egész családnak. Egésznapos programok, nyári tábor stb.
> Nőtincsen található Vác körzetében.


 
Mi ovis csoporttal voltunk és tényleg nagyon jó volt. Előre be kelet jelentkezni.


----------



## macsek65 (2013 Október 26)

Szolnok NEFAG vadaspark---- nagyon jó játszótere is van.
Jászberény állatkert egy egész napot el lehet tölteni mind a két helyen.


----------



## macsek65 (2013 Október 26)

Tiszapüspöki Ördögszekér tábor, környezetvédelemmel kapcsolatos dolgokat lehet látni-hallani. Ismerkedni lehet az ártéri erdő növényzetével, a vízben élő apró élőlényekkel. Ugyanitt lehet akár táborozni is, minden feltétel adott.


----------



## Jul014 (2014 Április 10)

Hétvégén volt a Cseresznyevirág Fesztivál a *Füvészkert*ben. Erre nyilván egy évet kell várni, mire legközelebb lesz, de addig is érdemes kimenni, lehet nézni eredeti kókuszpálmát, banánfát, húsevő növényt stb. Persze nyilván nem az örökmozgó hiperaktív lurkóknak optimális.


----------



## bakágica (2014 Május 31)

Domonyvölgyben a Lázár-parkban voltunk az egész óvodával.
Mindenkinek csak ajánlani tudom. A fogadtatás, az egész park kulturált, gyönyörű. Lovaskocsikázás, falusi udvar, lovasbemutató várt minket. Gyermekek-felnőttek jól szórakoztak.


----------



## Gabi Nagy (2014 Július 12)

Várgesztes


----------



## szamba13 (2014 Július 13)

Ami az ovis fiamnak tetszett mostanában az a nagycenki kisvasutazás volt, maga az egész környezet, és kastélykert. El tudom képzelni, hogy ez ovis csoporttal még nagyobb élmény lehet.


----------



## szamba13 (2014 Július 13)

És pár hónapja Ság-hegyen is voltunk, azt is ajánlom, bár oda nagyobb csoporttal biztos izgalmasabb dolog lenne a kirándulás, ekkora gyerekeknél.


----------



## dalih (2014 Szeptember 21)

http://www.ipolyerdo.hu/004012002-katalinpuszta_kirandulokozpont

Vácnál található Katalinpusztát nagyon ajánlom mindenkinek. Nagyon szépen kialakított kirándulóhely. Mi 2x voltunk az ovis csoportunkkal és mind a 2x jól éreztük magunkat.


----------



## sancsa (2015 Január 10)

Megújult Olimpiai park és játszótér a Duna parton. Szuper árnyékos, kulturált mosdó, és a gyerekeknek játszó szökőkút. Váltás ruha nyáron kötelező


----------



## Clematis (2015 Augusztus 2)

Poroszló Tisza-tavi Ökocentrum


----------



## bakágica (2016 Május 22)

Újpesti Tarzan park, ha akciós, el lehet menni, szuper!
Felsőlajosi Magánzoo, szuper hely ovisoknak, kisiskolásoknak, voltunk, ajánlom.(Abonyi volt költözött ide!)


----------



## Motti (2016 Október 5)

Katalinpuszta, Gyadai tanösvény szuperhely, de a Soroksári Arborétium is csodás, főleg ősszel.


----------



## Mumci (2017 Augusztus 25)

pampto írta:


> Nyíregyházi vadaspark. Már kétszer sikerült elmennünk oda is és szuper a hely. Fóka show lelátóval, zöld piramis szépen megcsinálva és rengeteg állat, még több hellyel nincs zsúfoltság érzete az embernek és talán az állatoknak se
> 
> A budapesti állatkerttel vetekszik, bár oda bérletünk van


Szerintem a legjobb állatkert a nyíregyházi!


----------

